# what skate shoes do you rock



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

Well my old Globe shoes have just about had it. I have a set of 5.10s when I get serious, but I like to wear skate shoes when I ride to class (I don't particularly like the looks of 5.10s and skate shoes are more comfy). Anyways, I don't think that my globes grip much better than my sneakers. So what do you guys like to ride with and gives good grip?

Just throw out some suggestions, thanks


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

Vans with the all-waffle sole like the Rowleys. Grips almost as good as the 5.10s, but unfortunately will wear out faster. The teeth on your pedals will eat those waffles for breakfast.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

Heeleys


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Skate shoes?






Forget that, bmx shoes aaaall daaayyyy.


----------



## anti-spandex (Feb 6, 2004)

Well after going through a pair of skate shoes every season (Globe, Vans, DC, Etnies, etc) I am moving on to something better and more reliable. I've got a pair of Patagonia Finn shoes arriving any day now. Stiff sole, super grip, flat for plat forms, breathable, and way more sturdy than skate shoes. They seem expensive at $100 but when you consider $90 for Globes, $70 for Vans, $80 for DC...the list goes on. Plus eco-friendly if you are into that. I will post a review as soon as I can get a few rides in on them.


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

Adio Kenny Anderson v1's or Bam v2's. Both grip like crazy.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

*LOTEKS > any skate shoe.*


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Whatever's on sale at Big 5 for $20. Grab 2 or three pairs at a time.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Fox shoes.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

loteks and orchids all day for riding, new lotek drops on 4/20.....wata coincidence


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

Vans low-tops for BMX back in '82. . . hi-tops for skateboarding (Santa Cruz skateboards too) into '90's. . . started MTBing in '92 in Vans (lame-ass toe-straps). . . 

Somehow, along the way, I've figured out why "true" cycling shoes are stiffer than a Viagra-overdose. . . pliable soles mean leg-cramps on longer rides. Skate-shoes are cool for fooling around on short rides and urban-sessions ending at the local pub. Longer trail-rides or all-day sessions merit a sturdier shoe - right now 661's - medium stiffness keeps the cramps away but still provide a lively enough feel for an "old man" who's known nothing but skate-shoes for the past 20 years. Besides, what the heck are you gonna do with an "ollie-pad" while riding a bike anyway?


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

vans waffle grip.....thats all


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Vans Rowley XL3 - paid 40 bucks for em.


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

The new 5.10s V2 have an improved look and design. Haven't seen one up close & personal though, but all I've heard and read about 5.10s are that they are THE flat pedal shoe in terms of stickiness & stability.










The Sam Hill version looks awesome, I might have to fork out some dough for this one...










And if you really want to be pimpin' there's the Nathan Rennie version, which borrows design features from basketball sneaks.










But I always liked Vans Rowleys for urban, short rides, & DJing. Slim profile, doesn't have that fat skater shoe tongue, sticks to pedals like a mofo, and I can wear them comfortably chillin' in a bar or restaurant afterwards. Oh, and they're 100% vegan for all you green folks :thumbsup:.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

Etnies calicuts and DC tags


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Lotek Delta


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

Etnies faction. Bit flexy, but ridiculously grippy, light and comfortable.


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

DC Radar, the soles have super grippy rubber.
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/31457142/c/55585.html


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Etnies Artos, best shoe I've used for far and I've been through Fallen, DVS, DC and Vans before, these suckers seem to last a hell of a lot!


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

ya those 5.10 are just about as ugly as ugly can get


----------



## GatorBait (Oct 5, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Etnies Artos, best shoe I've used for far and I've been through Fallen, DVS, DC and Vans before, these suckers seem to last a hell of a lot!


Thats what I rock too. My first pair of skate shoes but I like em, super comfy and pretty durable. I dig in em too.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

mack-a-nator said:


> ya those 5.10 are just about as ugly as ugly can get


Agreeeed.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

i rock some 5-6 year old etnies. look just like the calicut.
super grippy..and well, they've lasted quite a while -still fit great and just starting to show wear.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

this is an uber gay thread, but i'll toss my 2 pennies in.

VOX. best bike shoe i've worn. 

5.10 too sticky (i was a climber for over 15 years, swore by their shoes and still have like 15 pairs).

vans.. 'meh'. over priced. not made in Van Nuys anymore. s/b "Koreans". still the best LOOKING show out there.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll second the Adio Kenny Andersons, I'm riding with cheap Supras I got at Ross, really good sole, mid height... great find. Globe Chet 5's are super nice for riding a bike too. I tend to like non Gum rubber soles for biking as the gum wears out too fast

Had the etnies Arto's, they wore out really quick

Anymore opinions of orchid and Lo-tek? BMX specific shoe seem like a good idea...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

5.10's are leet for grip.. but I will always ride vans for street. The waffle sole grips ODY PC's SO WELL! And bash away on the PC's - but I am in LOVE with the fact I can try new stuff, mess up as much as I want, and never have to worry about getting my calf muscle stitched back together... 

I currently ride "rad" van slipons.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

Vans with waffle sole. Perfect grip.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Vans are great and you can find them cheap, but easily. Adio are awesome, so are DC's.


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

5.10s do NOT grip on skatelite or smoother wood surfaces. Have fun looking like a dope trying to run up skatepark ramps like you're on a treadmill.

I switched over to Orchid's for this winter, and I love em. triple stiched, lace strap, comfy, stiffish sole. not extremely out of this world pricewise ($75). If you look around and dont care too much you can find them on sale in wierd colors.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

New Balance 674s. Good grip. Flexy sole. Comfortable. Durable. Almost seem like self cleaning; no stains from anything. Looks good. Cheap. 25$ at NB outlet in ME last summer.

I have the plaid ones with a green outsole and green outlining. Upon request I will picturize them.

http://www.aperfectdealer.com/cgi-l...re/p-CT674BLK.html?L+scstore+bcdl8615ff266126

Not very popular, and I think discontinued.

Tim


----------



## ceebee (Jun 11, 2007)

Nike Air Mogan's


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

stubecontinued said:


> Anymore opinions of orchid and Lo-tek? BMX specific shoe seem like a good idea...


loteks=best shoes ever


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ceebee said:


> Nike Air Mogan's


Worst company in BMX.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> Worst company in BMX.


one of the worst companies period.


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

awesome, well thanks for all the help guys! I just ordered a set of Loteks. For $45!!!!!!!

http://shop.lotekbrand.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=793

pretty stoked. And I have the new set of 5.10s. Once again, very grippy and I love them, but just look pretty ugly. Thanks again for all the help guys.

and a more recent pic of the ride for fun


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

orchid Van V2's. last longer then any shoe i've had and are still looking good and going strong. many skate shoe companies make great shoes, but if you ride bikes support BMX shoe companies..

edit: good choice, i liked mine^


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Lakai Kostons. Great for biking... if you cut groves into the sole by yourself. Use them for skating/longboarding too. Great soles, wear a little fast for street skating.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Only 1 shoe needed! Vans MAIDEN high top tributes!
AWSOME...
http://www.skatewarehouse.com/descpageMSVANS-VAS8MB.html


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Lakais with homecut soles. Great shoes! Stiff heel as hell so it supports your ankels with manuals and stuff. Most skate shoes don't have it, but I need it ( I go to this foot-doctor dude), and I think it helps (not balance wise, just health and pain wise).


----------

